# Dragon Con 2014 Costume Hightlights



## Eblore (Sep 18, 2013)

These are just a sampling of costumes form this past weekends DragonCon. If you have never been, DragonCon is a large (62,000 people) scifi convention held every Labor day weekend in Atlanta GA. A large number of participants costume for all or part of the 5 day event. It is considered the 6th larges convention in ATL every year and has the largest Parade in ATL. 

The costumes are absolute incredible. They have many different tracks of interest from tv/movie- gaming - costuming - alternative history ...


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Those are some incredible costumes, but that Space Marine is some really next level stuff!


----------



## VampKat (Aug 4, 2014)

I was there! When I get my new cable to download from my camera, I will post some of my faves. Like, I took a pic of Rumplestitskin from Once Upon a Time and, didn't realize until later, got photobombed by a zombie.

Only at Dragon*Con....


----------

